# 10m Card Cutter



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

Not sure where I should be posting this to get the 10M Card Cutter badge. If I should put this in another location, please let me know.

Below is my video submission for the 10M Card Cutter badge.

K-lXjXg29kI[/MEDIA]%C2%A0]


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shot !


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Winner! Great shootin buddy


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

great first shot....nice going


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

What a nice shot!! POW!!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Now that's some good shooting


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That shot was awesome I like your shooting area. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Harry Knuckles said:


> Not sure where I should be posting this to get the 10M Card Cutter badge. If I should put this in another location, please let me know.
> 
> Below is my video submission for the 10M Card Cutter badge.
> 
> K-lXjXg29kI[/MEDIA]%C2%A0]


Very good shooting! Glad you were not around when I was competing! I will put in for your badge.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

Charles said:


> Harry Knuckles said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure where I should be posting this to get the 10M Card Cutter badge. If I should put this in another location, please let me know.
> ...


Thanks so much! It's amazing what shooting 200-300 shots every day since March can do. When I started, I was happy to hit a 10" paper plate 5 out of 10 times.

Now I need the weather to warm up so I can do more 20M shooting outside.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Excellent shot and measuring technique.


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Nice shooting. I think you deserve a badge for shooting indoors next to a window!


----------



## halli (Feb 9, 2021)

Palmettoflyer said:


> Nice shooting. I think you deserve a badge for shooting indoors next to a window!


 :rolling:


----------

